# M. Moonious



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome Moonius <3 

thanks for posting this  It feels nice to get to know a bit more about you.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Alright, so you don't care much about your past. What about your future? What are your plans?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Alright, so you don't care much about your past. What about your future? What are your plans?


I do care about the past. It is important. But it is also important to not get stuck in the past. As of now, my plan for the future is to reach 3K posts. I am on a secret campaign.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> I do care about the past. It is important. But it is also important to not get stuck in the past. As of now, my plan for the future is to reach 3K posts. I am on a secret campaign.


What is your motivation for this?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> What is your motivation for this?


The campaign is secret. Therefore, I can't reveal my motivations. Though I assure you, they are of true intention.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> The campaign is secret. Therefore, I can't reveal my motivations. Though I assure you, they are of true intention.


Is there any way I can help?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Is there any way I can help?


You seem to be helping already!


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

If you do not know your past, how do you know you're 18 years old?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> If you do not know your past, how do you know you're 18 years old?


That part they were able to figure out. You see, it was a complicated process when I was very young and I don't have all the details myself. But I trust them.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> That part they were able to figure out. You see, it was a complicated process when I was very young and I don't have all the details myself. But I trust them.


Who is this "them" who you trust?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Who is this "them" who you trust?


The people of my past


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> The people of my past


The people who raised you?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> The people who raised you?


Yes.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Is there anything else you can tell us?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I can share anything that you want to know about me.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> I can share anything that you want to know about me.


Good. So what is this secret campaign about?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Good. So what is this secret campaign about?


3k posts.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> 3k posts.


Yes, I am able to read, this is knowledge I already had and you know it. Why do you want to get 3k posts? What is your motivation? What part of the campaign was secret and are you willing to tell us now?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Yes, I am able to read, this is knowledge I already had and you know it. Why do you want to get 3k posts? What is your motivation? What part of the campaign was secret and are you willing to tell us now?


I am not allowed to share this information. I may be able to share it after I have completed my campaign.

Correction: by sharing anything, I mean anything that I am willing to and able to share.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> I can share anything that you want to know about me.





Moonious said:


> I am not allowed to share this information. I may be able to share it after I have completed my campaign.
> 
> Correction: by sharing anything, I mean anything that I am willing to and able to share.


So you lied?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> So you lied?


Nooo, I thought it would be understood. ^^
Putting that there would've made it sound less welcoming. I'm open to most other questions.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Nooo, I thought it would be understood. ^^
> Putting that there would've made it sound less welcoming. I'm open to most other questions.


Can you tell us more about yourself?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I would like to know this 3k post campaign?


Welcome X'D


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Ghost Insane said:


> I would like to know this 3k post campaign?
> 
> 
> Welcome X'D


Why are you reviving old threads


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Witch of Moon

Hello friendly noob. 









(suck a dick)


----------

